# hrbt



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

i went to hrbt yesterday caught 7 specks(small) bluefish&flounder(small),,,::some large croakers...(,it made the trip better):fishing:....i caught the croakers at fort wool near the tube.i talked to the marine police and they said ,that people fishing lynnhaven were catching some fat croaker there also.


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Where are the SPOT this year? we use to catch them by the tunnel or at the Hampton Bar, but it has been so rough, any word yet?


----------

